# kefir Changes?



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

A few weeks back our weather cooled (overcast) and i noticed day old kefir was not setting up, so i stopped drinking it. I carefully rinsed the grains and put in new milk with some grains from the freezer (I almost never rinsed grains before this, bud did just in case they had something bad in them), now after a bout a week i felt like trying it as it has been getting real thick after just one day. it was very mild (by the way its hotter again) in flavor, so i put it in the fridge instead of tossing to the chickens as i have the last week or so. So my questions: does weather affect, taste, consistency, etc.? what would cause grains to not set the milk up at all?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

cool or cold does effect the amount of time to coalgulate but I never worry. If I use cold milk to start will take a lot longer than if I use warm fresh from the goat.


----------



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

how about flavor changes?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

only thing I have found is that the longer you leave kefir out fermenting the stronger it gets with more alcoholic fizz to it. Other than that I don't notice.


----------

